# Test E and Oxymethalone  ? side effects?



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

What do yo guys think i should take for side affects.
Test e 
500 first week then
250 mm a week
oxymethalone
1 a day
4 week cycle
Nolva? Clomid? how much and how often


----------

